

Ask HN: I can reply to articles but not to comments in them, how do I fix? - joshschreuder

As of a couple of days ago I realised I couldn&#x27;t reply to any posts (at any level, not just deep comment trees).<p>I can still add comments to the article itself, just not to people commenting on that article.<p>Any ideas why this happened and how I can get it fixed (or am I shadowbanned?)
======
nkurz
I don't think you are banned, since I don't see any comments in your history
showing as dead. I don't know what would cause this. When you say you can't
comment, is there an error message when you try? Or is there just no 'reply'
link visible? As a first try at a workaround, I'd try with a different stock
browser (no plugins) and see if you get the same result.

~~~
joshschreuder
Maybe I was just not seeing it, or maybe something happened since posting
this, as I can now see the Reply link! Thanks for the confirmation on
deadness.

